# Wife going from a HTC Merge to a Moto D3



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Please tell me she will like the D3? I know she had the Moto Devour and she had a love hate relationship with blur. She loved it but she kept getting forced closes. Her merge the GPS would never lock on so after a few weeks verizon offered her the D3 as she only likes sliding keyboards. I think she will like it as I loved my original droid. So tell me they worked out blur or my life will be miserable. Before you guys say root the B! she has told me long ago stay away from her phone. She likes it stock so I hope it can run her games good as her merge she had a lot of FC on it from the lag on it.


----------



## bullitt6996 (Sep 17, 2011)

That'll depend on what she likes in phones. I root everything, but my D3 wasn't too bad before that. She should dig it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info. I want to root but gotta keep the lil lady happy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

